# Low Tech Nano - inspiration?



## Lee Sweeting (1 Nov 2013)

Hi All! I've just bought a nano tank and i'm torn between starting up a high tech iwagumi or a low tech shrimp tank. I'm struggling to find some inspiration for the low tech shrimp tank and was wondering if anyone could point me in the right direction for some great low tech tanks/journals etc. I just want to see what can be done without Co2. 

Thanks,

Lee.


----------



## sa80mark (1 Nov 2013)

For me these are 2 that amaze me every time I look at them 

[NANO] Double Opti White - Cherry/Sakura/White Pearl  Breeding Colony | UK Aquatic Plant Society


----------



## Lee Sweeting (1 Nov 2013)

Wow!! those are great. Thanks Mark!! Thats given me some food for thought.


----------



## sa80mark (1 Nov 2013)

This one of tims is also well worth a look and a great read

Blue jelly island  jelly berry pic page 5 | UK Aquatic Plant Society

And there is another one I came across recently but I cant find it now  I think it was another of paulo's im pretty sure is was a 30l cube ?


----------



## Lee Sweeting (1 Nov 2013)

Thanks again Mark. i think jelly island is my favourite at the minute. The hardscape looks great, and i like the planting too.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (1 Nov 2013)

Shrimp tank everytime, endless hours of viewing. A lot can be achieved low tech as the links above show... You just need patience.


----------



## Lee Sweeting (1 Nov 2013)

Thanks Iain, your right those tanks are great. I'm really liking your Taiwan Bee tank too.


----------

